# Water Resources AM



## bootlegend (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm planning on taking the Civil/Structural exam. I've never done any water resources or transportation outside of the courses in school. The CERM goes into great detail concerning water resources and environmental. Does anyone have any advice on what will be covered in the morning exam? I can look at the NCEES outline, but there can be a great variance in the degree of difficulty in problems for a given topic.


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 11, 2010)

bootlegend said:


> I'm planning on taking the Civil/Structural exam. I've never done any water resources or transportation outside of the courses in school. The CERM goes into great detail concerning water resources and environmental. Does anyone have any advice on what will be covered in the morning exam? I can look at the NCEES outline, but there can be a great variance in the degree of difficulty in problems for a given topic.


For Water Resources, focus on the open hydraulics equations and know how to manipulate the equation to solve for any of the variables (i.e. Area, discharge, slope). Hydrology is all about the "CIA" equation.

For Transpo, it's all about geometry, i.e. horizontal and vertical curves.

Pick up the 6-minute solution books for Water and Transpo, do the breadth problems 3 times, understand the solutions and you'll be set for the exam.

Good luck!


----------

